# Huron river walley



## Hunt_Fish_Eat (May 11, 2009)

caught a 26.5 inch, ~7 pound walleye down in flatrock saturday night. Beautiful fish! I wish i could post a pic up here. Catfish are also starting to show up more often. Lampreys are too. Nail those things to the tree I say!


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice Fish Tim!
Here is your pic.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Very Nice fish! Good job!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Good job, nice catch.


----------



## wapiti777 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great catch!


----------



## Hunt_Fish_Eat (May 11, 2009)

smallmouth bass were in today- my brother and friend caught around 5 of them. Also caught were an 18" northern pike, striped bass, and a "lake perch," as someone had told them. Any other reports?


----------

